# Junior MasterChef: dal 13 Marzo 2014 Sky Uno ore 21,10



## admin (12 Marzo 2014)

Appena terminata la terza edizione di MasterChef Italia, che ha visto trionfare Federico Ferrero, il format culinario più seguito al mondo è pronto a ripartire immediatamente: questa volta in versione Baby.

Da Domani, Giovedì 13 Marzo 2014, andrà in onda su Sky Uno (ore 21,10) la prima edizione di Junior MasterChef. In gara ci saranno i bambini dagli 8 ai 13 anni.

Ed i giudici saranno Lidia Bastianich (madre di Joe), Bruno Barbieri ed Alessandro Borghese.

La Signora Bastianich ha ammesso di essere rimasta stupita dalla bravura dei ragazzi italiani.

Il premio finale per il vincitore? 15.000 euro e un viaggio a Disneyland con tutta la famiglia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2014)

bah, non mi attira più di tanto


----------



## smallball (12 Marzo 2014)

spero si evitino le farse dell'edizione senior,io lo vedro'


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2014)

avrebbero dovuto fare una specie di attestato " MAsterchef jr" cosi come per masterchef senior ed evitare il viaggio a disneyland


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

ho già il mio idolo: il bimbo che ammazza il maiale con la nonna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2014)

Io non lo guardo, di solito le trasmissioni con i bambini sono fintissime.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2014)

Come è stato?


----------



## smallball (14 Marzo 2014)

prime 2 puntate direi carine,sono 14 i qualificati alla gara vera e propria


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2014)

Ho visto i primi 10 minuti della prima puntata ed ho spento. Mi sembra tutto falsissimo ed iper costruito.

Come può, un bambino di 10 anni, SOLO pensare a certi piatti? Ma non scherziamo, dai...


----------



## tequilad (17 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho visto i primi 10 minuti della prima puntata ed ho spento. Mi sembra tutto falsissimo ed iper costruito.
> 
> Come può, un bambino di 10 anni, SOLO pensare a certi piatti? Ma non scherziamo, dai...



.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho visto i primi 10 minuti della prima puntata ed ho spento. Mi sembra tutto falsissimo ed iper costruito.
> 
> Come può, un bambino di 10 anni, SOLO pensare a certi piatti? Ma non scherziamo, dai...


io a 11 anni cucinavo da Dio


----------



## Ale (17 Marzo 2014)

il livello è altissimo , certi piatti non si sono visti in 3 anni di masterchef italia dei grandi


----------

